# If you had to pick a different species...



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2010)

...than your fursona's, which one would you choose and why?

I'd pick a snake, personally. I'm afraid of snakes, and they're not the best looking creatures out there... But I feel that I share a bunch of qualities with them. They're solitary, and kind of creepy... They're not very active, either. So what about you guys?


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2010)

Actually, a snake was an early option for me as well. Not because of any personality traits, but because they're badass.


----------



## Jude (Sep 27, 2010)

I actually am going to pick a different species soon. I started drawing without actually thinking about any particular species and I came out with a weird rat/fox hybrid thing. If I can get it to look good digitally than I might make a cheap reference sheet for it


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> I actually am going to pick a different species soon. I started drawing without actually thinking about any particular species and I came out with a weird rat/fox hybrid thing. If I can get it to look good digitally than I might make a cheap reference sheet for it


Oh yeah? So you'd like that better than a tiger?


Icky said:


> Actually, a snake was an early option for me as well. Not because of any personality traits, but because they're badass.


Yeah. They're like dragons, but real and not ruined by furry stereotypes.


----------



## Don (Sep 27, 2010)

I was actually thinking of maybe making my fursona a jackal. Though I've also considered a snake as well.


----------



## Jude (Sep 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh yeah? So you'd like that better than a tiger?



Yeah. I really just chose the Tiger cause I wanted a fursona, and I really didn't care about the species. I almost feel guilty for getting someone to draw for me.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 27, 2010)

Just make a whole new character. Fursona is just a character anyways, and there's no force limiting you to one. Fursona characteristics never really match their real self's characteristics anyways, even if they say they do.

I'd go giant 50's style robot.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 27, 2010)

hmm cougar probably. i think they're pretty :3

Or more than likely, barn owl. I was rather close to picking it as my fursona. I'm more obsessed with owls than foxes.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 27, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> Just make a whole new character. Fursona is just a character anyways, and there's no force limiting you to one. Fursona characteristics never really match their real self's characteristics anyways, even if they say they do.


Well, it's a character that represents you, and most people would rather just have one character to represent themselves. Besides, I'm happy with my fursona being a fox; this is just another 'what if' thread. 





DrumFur said:


> Yeah. I really just chose the Tiger cause I wanted a fursona, and I really didn't care about the species. I almost feel guilty for getting someone to draw for me.


Ah, gotcha. Don't feel guilty about having someone draw it. You're still allowed to be happy with it even if the character isn't going to be your fursona anymore, you know?


----------



## Zenia (Sep 27, 2010)

I would choose either a white tiger or a raven. : )


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2010)

Zenia said:


> raven.


 
do it


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 27, 2010)

Probably some other avian species. I've considered being a blue jay, dove, or cardinal in the past.



			
				Zenia said:
			
		

> raven.


Hell yes.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 27, 2010)

i used to be told that i'm like a meerkat quite a lot (in kids "what animal am i most like?" games), so i suppose a meekat would be quite cool, but for now im happy to have a wolf!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd be a bat. They're just awesome.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 27, 2010)

I would say a tiger, besides dragons I have loved tigers a lot as well for which seems as long as I loved dragons.


----------



## Brazen (Sep 27, 2010)

A hobgoblin I'd say.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 27, 2010)

The only other thing that I can relate a little bit to is a ram. Either that or a hawk, because they're badass.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Sep 27, 2010)

Some other faggy pokemon, like charmandAR.


----------



## Jude (Sep 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The only other thing that I can relate a little bit to is a ram. *Either that or a hawk, because they're badass.*


 
That would totally work out for me, it's my school's mascot 

I wouldn't mind being a mascot and going to all of the football games either (in a hawk costume, no less)


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 27, 2010)

If I had to pick a different species, I'd probably go with the only other thing I really considered: A cat. That was one of the few other animals that I could see fitting personality-wise.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 27, 2010)

If someone was like "you can't be a lemur!" and I was dumb enough to listen to him, I think I'd turn my character into a moody dolphin. I've always liked them and their ironic nature.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd actually considered a rat/mouse for some time before deciding on a kitsune.  So, I'd probably go back to one of those.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 27, 2010)

Definitely a jackal. Anubis is badass.


----------



## Icky (Sep 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The only other thing that I can relate a little bit to is a ram. Either that or a hawk, *because they're badass.*


 
This is the best reason to pick a fursona.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 27, 2010)

If I were to choose then I'll be either Styracosaurus, Carnotaurus, Postosuchus, or Quetzalcoatlus. Dinosaurs are badass.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 27, 2010)

A dolphin. :V


----------



## Bir (Sep 27, 2010)

Werewolf.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 27, 2010)

I would be a rabbit apparently.  I would be coyote. Screw this chat, lol, asking them!


----------



## Willow (Sep 27, 2010)

A mouse, because I can.


----------



## Dass (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't really have one, so this barely applies to me, but I'll answer anyway.

Coyote. They're like wolves, except brown and with bigger tails and closer to my personality (prefer to work alone, a bit nervous of taking on larger tasks, not really nervous around others so much as shy, etc.)


----------



## Aleu (Sep 27, 2010)

some type of feline.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 27, 2010)

If I had a fursona to switch, it would probably be to a virus.


----------



## Ryu100 (Sep 28, 2010)

Either a rabbit or dragon I suppose.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

I never considered that. Every other fur I've talked to said they can't imagine me as anything else!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 28, 2010)

I think a German Spitz.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I think a German Spitz.


That's a Pomeranian, dude. Cute one, though. One of the few lapdogs I can stand to look at.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 28, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> That's a Pomeranian, dude. Cute one, though. One of the few lapdogs I can stand to look at.



Pomeranians are German Spitzes, dude. German Spitzes are a breed that comes in five sizes: Wolfspitz, GroÃŸspitz, Mittelspitz, Kleinspitz and Zwergspitz.

America recognizes three of them: the Keeshond (Wolfspitz), the American Eskimo Dog (Mittelspitz) and the Pomeranian (Zwergspitz or Toy German Spitz).

Of course, since anthros are generally human-sized I don't need to make the distinction. Plus, Pomeranians kinda get a bad rap for being small and yappy. I love them, though. I have one of my own.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the fuzzy Pom fur! We looked after a 7 mo. old Eskie pup a few years ago while his family was on vacation; I didn't want to give him back! The first night we put his crate in my room but left the door open; he hopped in the bed and curled up at my feet. When I woke up the next morning, he was stretched out with his back against my stomach...UNDER the sheets!


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 28, 2010)

Prbably a deer.


----------



## Seas (Sep 28, 2010)

A spaceship.
Not really, but I didn't really think about it.
Kindof like asking "If you'd need to choose a different planet to live on, which one would it be?"
It is a somewhat valid question, it's just the thing that I never felt the need to put much thought into it.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 28, 2010)

Mammalian?  Zebra.  I've got a thing for stripes.

Avian?  Albatros or Storm-petrel.  Birds with an intercontinental cruise range are pretty damn cool!


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Bear, defennetly bear


----------



## Captian Obvious (Sep 28, 2010)

Aligator


----------



## MHFC (Sep 28, 2010)

I think probably a shark...mix things up a little. damn it i may have to draw this now...


----------



## moon-drummer (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually already changed mine to stallion. I'm only keeping this one around as a pen name. But if I had to change it AGAIN, probably a bull. They're hot as hell.


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 29, 2010)

if i had to i would want to be a fox/dragon hybrid


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 29, 2010)

A hawk, no particular reason, just like the way they look

also i could say Hawkward, and no one could be mad


----------



## Kyri (Sep 29, 2010)

Well...Im actually thinking of mixing Kyriann and Ebony to make a fox/wolf hybrid...not really a different fursona I suppose...just mixing two together xP
If I had to make a totally different one though I'd probably say a Raccoon, just because I love Raccoons


----------



## Telnac (Sep 29, 2010)

Fox.  Foxes are cute.  Uh, er, I mean... foxes are badass.  Yeah, badass.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 29, 2010)

Wookie


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 29, 2010)

I used to be a foxbax. I'd have to go back to that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...than your fursona's, which one would you choose and why?
> 
> I'd pick a snake, personally. I'm afraid of snakes, and they're not the best looking creatures out there... But I feel that I share a bunch of qualities with them. They're solitary, and kind of creepy... They're not very active, either. So what about you guys?


 
A Sergal.  :>  'cause they make me smile.


----------



## Foxxy_Jynx (Sep 29, 2010)

I love being a fox but if i had to change I think id want to be a doe. Or a centaur of some kind has always been an idea of mine.


----------



## Oovie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd probably side with something amphibian like a newt or salamander, else a reptile.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Sep 30, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Fox.  Foxes are cute.  Uh, er, I mean... *foxes *are *badass*.  Yeah, *badass*.


 
Obvious statement is obvious!!


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know

I guess if I weren't focused on my ferret it'd be my Blue and Yellow Macaw girl.


----------



## CheshireStone (Oct 9, 2010)

If I could draw avians, a crow or some sort of owl. I've been loving those two species lately.


----------



## medjai (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd probably be a fox (A.K.A. a fux :3). For obvious reasons.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 9, 2010)

maybe a raccoon or a weasel


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 9, 2010)

Most probably otter, or ferret.


----------



## KristynLioness (Oct 9, 2010)

If my persona wasn't already a dragon, it'd no doubt be a guinea pig. I'm able to bond with them really quickly and I just really love everything about them except for how fragile they are. =P It seems like anything can get them sick.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Oct 13, 2010)

SirRob said:


> ...than your fursona's, *which one would you choose and why?*
> 
> I'd pick a snake, personally. I'm afraid of snakes, and they're not the best looking creatures out there... But I feel that I share a bunch of qualities with them. They're solitary, and kind of creepy... They're not very active, either. So what about you guys?


 
I create my own species, so that question is very open.  And kinda funny, considering I've found myself "identifying" more with another character of mine, other than Roose, for some time now.  But I'm keeping my SN.


----------



## Vriska (Oct 13, 2010)

A Electivire. They're so damn badass.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd have to say... I dunno, something from MtG, probably one of the Esper Sphinxes.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2010)

I might consider going Citra full-time, were it not for being an unwanted product of genetic research
...or the intellectual property of Adam Wan.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd say cat but part of my fursona is werecat... blah blah... so I pick a skunk. :3
Or an otter or raccoon. ^^;


----------



## Nex (Oct 15, 2010)

After being in the military for four years and seeing German Shepherds guarding my life against bombs and what not at the front gate, I've almost decided to go that route.
But I relate best to a Wolf, I stick with my friends and family even if they may be wrong and camaraderie has a huge spot in my heart.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 15, 2010)

Nex said:


> After being in the military for four years and seeing German Shepherds guarding my life against bombs and what not at the front gate, I've almost decided to go that route.
> But I relate best to a Wolf, I stick with my friends and family even if they may be wrong and camaraderie has a huge spot in my heart.


 
German Shepherds are all Nazis anyway. 

But wolves are 100% American!


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd probably be a goat, or a cow, or an antelope. I guess. :3


----------



## DarkeWolff (Oct 23, 2010)

I would probably be a dragon if I wasn't a wolf. Scaly instead of furry would be an interesting spin on things. Dragons are huge, though, so it would be weird to scale it with a wolf. Wonder what it would be like to go out with one =P


----------



## Hissora (Oct 24, 2010)

A yak. :3 They're so perdy.
Or a unicorn snake.


----------



## Trance (Oct 24, 2010)

A dingo.  Because I'm considering switching to that anyway.
But I love foxies.... :<

I'd be a dingox.  :V


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 24, 2010)

Lioness. No contest.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 24, 2010)

uhh, probably a lion or tiger, cos i have always thought i was part feline along with part dragon


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 5, 2010)

Either a Dog or a Rat..
lmao


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 5, 2010)

Not sure. p:
Probably snow leopard. I have to be a carnivore, and I have to have a gigantic fluffy tail. If not snow leopard, then fox works almost as well.


----------

